# What do you think of Ash (Satoshi)?



## BlazingInferno (Sep 8, 2012)

In my opinion, I've grown to dislike him. He lost to four of the five Pok?mon Leagues in the finals, doesn't fight the head of the villain team of the region he's in, and he doesn't even attempt to capture the legendaries  I pretty much stopped watching the anime around the beginning of the Sinnoh arc because of how much he irritates me. This is just my opinion and I want to see what everyone else thinks about him.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Sep 8, 2012)

HE LOST TO A _SNIVY_ AFTER LIKE 20 MILLION SEASONS OF TRAINING.

*CASE IN POINT*.


----------



## アストロ (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah that was pretty pathetic.

I have no idea why they decided to make Ash a complete amateur in the new season - no that I've stayed watching consistently, I completely dropped the series during Sinnoh arc, and viewed highlights of noteworthy battles Ash fought during different seasons and leagues. 

Ash was a decent character in the beginning. He had a lot in his favor, especially with the help he got from his gym-leader friends, Brock and Misty. Objectively speaking, the first three consecutive season were his best run. There was a lot more progress he made as a Pokemon trainer and it looked like he was making actual progress when he was challenging one league after the other. Now there's a lot more digression as to his career as a Pokemon trainer. 

Then we have this crap. Partially due to the fact the franchise wants to gain new fans they want to introduce a trainer that is completely oblivious and ignorant of the Pokemon world and it's principles - so they make Ash the perfect candidate in introducing that to the soon-to-be fans of the series, for smaller kids I presume. Regardless, they could have done that to Iris as a secondary character, but they chose not to. I honestly wish they would choose another protagonist by now. Ash is somewhat becoming less of a novelty from his former days in debuting when he captured the many fans and viewers to stay committed first spotlight and narrative. 

More or less, they should have kept the old gang as well. And the reasons behind their withdrawal from tagging along is pathetic too. Originally, Brock wanted to be a the World's best Pokemon Breeder. But at the end of *Sinnoh league tournament*, he's impulsively inspired by an incident caused by Team Rocket to become a Pokemon Doctor. I guess they're one in the same - but that's utterly ridiculous. After years of travel and experience that does not substantiate or validate the reasoning behind his quick choice. Anyways, respect in the regards of the years of non-ending study he will go through.

Misty was a bit of cop-out as well. We used to favor her as the secondary character that had the best dynamics in corresponding with Ash and Brock as well. I didn't think her withdrawal was necessary either. 

We're getting redundant and same-old scenarios of preceding seasons within the series. I want a new character or a time-skip.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 8, 2012)

He's a very likable person, and as a Pokemon trainer I thought that he was steadily improving up until they hit the reset button in Unova..

He has a nice group of Pokemon too.

Sinnoh Ash was boss in the League, until he got trolled


----------



## アストロ (Sep 8, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> He's a very likable person, and as a Pokemon trainer I thought that he was steadily improving up until they hit the reset button in Unova..
> 
> He has a nice group of Pokemon too.
> 
> Sinnoh Ash was boss in the League, until he got trolled



Yeah I especially disliked the fact he was confronting a challenger that had a semi-rare Pokemon. Are those even allowed during league battles? I know they're certain rules they need to abide by in order to enter. Anyways, that was such a lame excuse for the writing staff to make Ash lose in such a unrealistic fashion.

But the Sinnoh league tournament was his best run out of any other league. I guess there's progress right there.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 8, 2012)

Likable as character, but not really as Pok?mon trainer. 

I do like him though.


----------



## shinethedown (Sep 8, 2012)

I used to think he was okay...

Then I read the pokemon Manga , Red


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 8, 2012)

BrokenBonds said:


> HE LOST TO A _SNIVY_ AFTER LIKE 20 MILLION SEASONS OF TRAINING.
> 
> *CASE IN POINT*.



Pikachu who got hit by Zekrom which resulted in temporary loss in Electric attacks which clearly strained it whenever it tried to use said attacks, lost to a Snivy. Had Pikachu had it's full strength it would have won, hence the reason it was hit, because the writers didn't want it winning.



I have no issue with Ash. He's a fictional character who's being used by the writers until people stop caring, and considering the show still has plenty of viewers, people still clearly care. Ash isn't making any of these choices, isn't doing anything of his own ability, the writers are the ones who decide what happens. 

People overact to it for the most part.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 8, 2012)

People still watch this crap?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 8, 2012)

Vino said:


> People still watch this crap?



Which is what people say about every show out there.

People like different things.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 8, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Pikachu who got hit by Zekrom which resulted in temporary loss in Electric attacks which clearly strained it whenever it tried to use said attacks, lost to a Snivy. Had Pikachu had it's full strength it would have won, hence the reason it was hit, because the writers didn't want it winning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You a keep bringing up the zekrom thing, but it's not a valid excuse. Pikachu got a quick attack hit on that beginning snivy (in it's first battle no less). That alone should easily knocked it out cold period. That was just bad writing/massive PIS. 

It's good your so optimistic about this (more power to you), but you still need to see that some anime/mangas are just badly written in some areas..........


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 8, 2012)

Foxve said:


> You a keep bringing up the zekrom thing, but it's not a valid excuse. Pikachu got a quick attack hit on that beginning snivy (in it's first battle no less). That alone should easily knocked it out cold period. That was just bad writing/massive PIS.
> 
> It's good your so optimistic about this (more power to you), but you still need to see that some anime/mangas are just badly written in some areas..........



I keep bringing it up because it clearly was the reason Pikachu lost. 

I know Pokemon isn't this great written show, I'm not saying that. People just overreact to a bunch of the stuff which similar things happen in all shows. Pokemon has never been heavily focused on the writing, so there's no point in trying to point out all the faults when it's mainly there to advertise and entertain. 

The only thing really wrong with that battle was Pikachu got a hit in. It had a valid reason for it's loss. People need to see and accept that.

Pikachu gets it's downgrade at the start every time then gets powerful again shortly afterwards. Pikachu and Ash are a package deal, until one leaves both are staying, so they essentially get a restart each new series. People shouldn't be watching the show for it's "amazing" writing, so don't criticize it, the writers want to keep Ash and Pikachu and they want to redo the same theme each time with Ash starting off weak then getting stronger, it works out for those who aren't so overly critical of shows and for people who are new to the show.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 8, 2012)

I have slowly become disappoint at how Satoshi Tajiri's namesake of a character has been portrayed as time goes on.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 9, 2012)

His character is stunted. When you've participated in regional conferences and you lose to some noob with a starter, there's no justification.


----------



## Ginkurage (Sep 9, 2012)

I miss mentor Ash. Seriously, Sinnoh Ash was a boss.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Sep 9, 2012)

Ash in Sinnoh and Johto was a boss. This Ash acts as if he was brainwashed.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 9, 2012)

The dude who prefers them small and cute. 

Whenever one of his pok?mon evolves, it doesn't take long until he hands it over to the first stranger he meets.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 9, 2012)

Him not getting any development is his greatest weakness.
The rest of his character i can accept but the fact he's pretty much reset every season and has to learn the same stuff again is rather lame.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2012)

アストロ said:


> I have no idea why they decided to make Ash a complete amateur in the new season - no that I've stayed watching consistently, I completely dropped the series during Sinnoh arc, and viewed highlights of noteworthy battles Ash fought during different seasons and leagues.



New season, new pokemon, new viewers.



> I honestly wish they would choose another protagonist by now. Ash is somewhat becoming less of a novelty from his former days in debuting when he captured the many fans and viewers to stay committed first spotlight and narrative.



Ash was less of a character and more of a marketing icon. While I agree with you, the pokemon franchise as far as the anime is concerned should at least experiment with a new protagionist with a Pikachu, as to at least keep the consistency of having Pikachu as the series mascot, many of the interviews at Pokemon's height establish Ash and Pikachu as a one-two deal - Can't have one without the other.

I don't know why they're still convinced this type of marketing still works, but people still watch the show, and judging from some of the things I've seen people are still attached to the characters so whatever... I think switching protagionists each season would be a fresh change of pace in comparison to re-using Ash for every single season.



> More or less, they should have kept the old gang as well. And the reasons behind their withdrawal from tagging along is pathetic too. Originally, Brock wanted to be a the World's best Pokemon Breeder. But at the end of *Sinnoh league tournament*, he's impulsively inspired by an incident caused by Team Rocket to become a Pokemon Doctor. I guess they're one in the same - but that's utterly ridiculous. After years of travel and experience that does not substantiate or validate the reasoning behind his quick choice. Anyways, respect in the regards of the years of non-ending study he will go through.
> 
> Misty was a bit of cop-out as well. We used to favor her as the secondary character that had the best dynamics in corresponding with Ash and Brock as well. I didn't think her withdrawal was necessary either.



Except for the longest time they haven't made any progress in their goals. Brock was simply there for a running gag and to cook the gang food, he barely did anything involving pokemon breeding, even with his own pokemon - Sure he nursed Bonsly and Happiny for a while, but after that they were just normal pokemon that rarely appeared.

Misty was even worse. She was there for mainly just to input her opinion and provide support whenever there was a fire or something that needed water pokemon. What she captured Psyduck, Horsea, Togepi, Poliwag, and Corsola, that was pretty much it. Aside from Poliwag and Togepi, none of them evolved, Goldeen was rarely seen, and Togepi only evolved because they never shown Togetic during the Johto season...

After she left we learned she had a Gyradaos phobia and she learned how to train that to be a certified Gym leader... And got Azurill to replace Togepi...



> We're getting redundant and same-old scenarios of preceding seasons within the series. I want a new character or a time-skip.



The anime is nothing more than a marketing trip, of course they recycle the same scenarios and plots, there really isn't much to the show now...




~Zaxxon~ said:


> I have slowly become disappoint at how Satoshi Tajiri's namesake of a character has been portrayed as time goes on.



My sentiments as well.


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 9, 2012)

he just sucks at this point


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 9, 2012)

I loved Ash in the older seasons, and it isn't with the nostalgia glasses.

The kid had balls of steel; remember him trying to go head-on with a Mewtwo?


----------



## September Rain (Sep 9, 2012)

I've come to tire of his character and of the show as well, which is honestly really sad considering I, like so many others, used to watch the show non-stop as a child and worshipped the very ground Ash walked upon. I think they would have done much better had they introduced new protagonists in new regions, rather than keep Ash losing to leagues and gym leaders despite having a Pikachu that is clearly very powerful.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> He's a very likable person, and as a Pokemon trainer I thought that he was steadily improving up until they hit the reset button in Unova..
> 
> He has a nice group of Pokemon too.
> 
> *Sinnoh Ash was boss in the League, until he got trolled*



 To be fair he at least KOd both Darkrai and Latios or Latias.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 10, 2012)

> What do you think of Ash (Satoshi)?


I'll give you the short answer.

I think he's terrible and that Red shits on him as a character in every way.


----------



## Muah (Sep 10, 2012)

part of my childhood is completely destroyed that he never did anything.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 11, 2012)

Ash gets too much hate...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2012)

My thoughts on Satoshi: 

For the love of god, start animating Pokemon Adventure Special manga. /End


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> I loved Ash in the older seasons, and it isn't with the nostalgia glasses.
> 
> The kid had balls of steel; remember him trying to go head-on with a Mewtwo?



Yeah that was when I actually liked him. He just became wimpy later on.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 15, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yeah that was when I actually liked him. He just became wimpy later on.



I don't recall Ash being wimpy at all in any recent episodes.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 15, 2012)

He's disappointing.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I don't recall Ash being wimpy at all in any recent episodes.



Well I don't really know since I don't watch the anime anymore.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 15, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> Well I don't really know since I don't watch the anime anymore.



Well I figured that. I do watch it still though, and he certainly isn't wimpy. He's jumped into a cliff to save a Sewaddle one time. He takes things head on and doesn't back down. He's the same dedicated Ash as he's always been.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 18, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> My thoughts on Satoshi:
> 
> For the love of god, start animating Pokemon Adventure Special manga. /End



Damn it Kira, stop making so much sense! They don't want to make an exciting endeavor, they want to push Ash and his stupidity on us.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 18, 2012)

Animating the manga would only serve to be yet another source of income for the pokemon franchise. So there is no reason for them not to do so.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 18, 2012)

Especially considering there is an audience. Hell there are people out there trying to animate the manga themselves.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 18, 2012)

How is the manga in contrast to the anime?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 18, 2012)

It's probably not as easy as just saying "Let's animate it!"...

Like, don't they need author's consent for this kind of thing? It's possible that the writers just don't want it on TV. I mean really, this is a 15 year old series and they may have been asked numerous times already. If it was gonna be animated, it probably would've happened by now...

And since they're pretty intent on promotion with the anime...Having weekly episodes and being able to keep up to date with the main series is a bit more convenient than the manga is.



Foxve said:


> How is the manga in contrast to the anime?



It's a fun read 

Story and characters are handled in a better fashion to me. It's got a pretty big cast, everyone has their own little story to tell, and their own special talent regarding Pokemon. And no one really outshines anyone else. Mostly because the main characters change up every region, with older characters coming back here and there.

The authors give nods to details from the main games too. Like levels, natures, attack stats, Pokerus and plenty of other in-game things are all actually part of the story. They even draw out images from the in-game Pokedexes.

Battles are generally more fun in the anime to me though. Namely because of animation, and how the attacks look.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 26, 2012)

He's a likable fella, but I prefer his older versions.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2012)

wat


----------



## アストロ (Sep 26, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> wat



 perfect, simply perfect. I would rep you but i'm sealed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2012)

To be fair....to be fair he is an imortal 10 year old so his attention span and memory could be bad?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 27, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> It's probably not as easy as just saying "Let's animate it!"...
> 
> Like, don't they need author's consent for this kind of thing? It's possible that the writers just don't want it on TV. I mean really, this is a 15 year old series and they may have been asked numerous times already. If it was gonna be animated, it probably would've happened by now...
> 
> And since they're pretty intent on promotion with the anime...Having weekly episodes and being able to keep up to date with the main series is a bit more convenient than the manga is.



Well no, they probably would need the author's consent when dealing with that sort of thing.

However, if anything they probably never asked the author, content their 30 minute commercial was the only thing they needed.



Seto Kaiba said:


> wat



HE DOESN'T WHEN THE WRITERS SAY HE DOESN'T AND YOU'LL BE FUCKING HAPPY ABOUT IT!!!


----------



## Foxve (Sep 27, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> wat



Fucking repped


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 27, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> wat



I now believe that every season Ash is killed and reincarnated with chunks of his memory missing each time he dies.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 29, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> wat



Ash coma theory makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 29, 2012)

dAfUq 

Man, at least during Hoenn & Sinnoh, May & Dawn filled the role of the n00bs whenever an old Pokemon showed up...

How could he forget?  I mean it's not like it's been years since he last saw a Koffing, he's still 10 after all


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> wat


No.

No way.

I'm _so_ done with this. 

I will _never_ touch this show again.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 1, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> How could he forget?  I mean it's not like it's been years since he last saw a Koffing, he's still 10 after all



He's still 10 and it's Spring in the show.

It's FUCKING SPRING.

We know that because the fucking Deerling line is in their SPRING forms.

Except... Wasn't the Ghost at Maiden's Peak episode supposed to take place at the end of SUMMER?

Or the Banned Swimsuit episode take place in SUMMER? Or hell, same area, the Tentacruel Kaiju episode?

...

...

...

...

...

...


I swear to fucking god I hate this 30 minute commercial more and more.




So... So Writers... You're telling me Ash is still 10... The kid went through five League campaigns, one Battle Frontier campaign, well onto his 6th here in Unova... Traveled all across various regions of fictional-Japan ON FOOT, INCLUDING FICTIONAL-NEW YORK... Raised, along with his friends, a number of pokemon into their adult forms - many of which were eggs and thus babies... Stopped a SINGLE squad of Team Rocket, and often injured them, multiple times a day... Scanned well over 300 pokemon in his Pokedex - sometimes the same pokemon on different occasions... HAD ACTUALLY GOTTEN TO THE POINT WHERE HE'S A CAPABLE TRAINER ONLY TO DUMB HIM DOWN...

SCANNED A FUCKING KOFFING AT THE START OF HIS JOURNEY, ONLY TO RECENTLY SCAN IT AGAIN AS THOUGH HE HAD NO CLUE ABOUT A POKEMON WHOM HAS BEEN HARASSING HIM FOR A LONG TIME...

And all of that... IS STILL IN THE SPAN OF FUCKING SPRING?!?!?

No Writers, you can't make me believe that, you can't make other people believe that. And even though you can lie to the kids now, they will eventually not believe that.

Just... No.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 1, 2012)

Let's not forget the fact that Team rocket can never go back to comic relief after this. Not that them becoming this way while ash stayed the same age () was a good idea anyway.....


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 2, 2012)

I do believe Ash knew who the Koffing was, he never questioned what it was from what I recall. Ash always dex Pokemon he's seen over and over again, viewer benefits.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 2, 2012)

There are tons of other characters in different series whom have remained the same age for lots of years, if you're gonna brag about Ash, don't forget to brag about all those other characters as well. 

For fuck's sake people.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> There are tons of other characters in different series whom have remained the same age for lots of years, if you're gonna brag about Ash, don't forget to brag about all those other characters as well.
> 
> For fuck's sake people.



 Like who, BC?

 If this were a comedy it would be more understandable, but this is suppose to be an adventure. Adventure implies growth


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 2, 2012)

I have only seen characters who never age in American cartoons.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 3, 2012)

You know, I'd even be okay with an amnesiac Ash, if only it were almost full amnesia and not selective crap.

I mean, don't make him keep reminiscing about his old adventures and not have him learn anything from them. Don't tease the unknowing young viewers with events from the previous seasons like that.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 3, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Like who, BC?
> 
> If this were a comedy it would be more understandable, but this is suppose to be an adventure. Adventure implies growth





Luiz said:


> I have only seen characters who never age in American cartoons.


Here's your answer.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Here's your answer.



 But that is American shows and almost if not all of them that do not age are comedy. Can't name me 5 non comedy shows that do not age their characters.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 3, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I have only seen characters who never age in American cartoons.


Detective Conan.

Conan's been 6 since the mid-90's.

And even with shows where the characters remain the same age, they still retain lessons they've learned over the years of syndication without getting amnesia every new season.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Detective Conan.
> 
> Conan's been 6 since the mid-90's.
> 
> And even with shows where the characters remain the same age, they still retain lessons they've learned over the years of syndication without getting amnesia every new season.



 I thought he has been 6 since the mid-late 80s


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 4, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I do believe Ash knew who the Koffing was, he never questioned what it was from what I recall. Ash always dex Pokemon he's seen over and over again, viewer benefits.



Because we want to sell this Pokemon to you.



Blazing CobaltX said:


> There are tons of other characters in different series whom have remained the same age for lots of years, if you're gonna brag about Ash, don't forget to brag about all those other characters as well.
> 
> For fuck's sake people.



But the issue with those is that those other shows typically have a loose grasp on either continuity, the passage of time, or choose to ignore them both completely in order to tell individual stories.

With Pokemon however there is a sense of continuity, just by the fact Ash has traveled and competed in nearly five regions of competitions, all seemingly assumed to be within the span of Spring. It doesn't get that excuse.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 5, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Because we want to sell this Pokemon to you.



More so giving new viewers an idea of what the Pokemon is. Iris and Cilan never seen one in the flesh(Or whatever) before either so, they could benefit from it too. Point is, Ash didn't forget Koffing


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> wat


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 5, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Because we want to sell this Pokemon to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ash is still 10...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ash is still 10...



Yes.

He traveled over five regions by foot, got in the top percentage in many of their pokemon tourneys, was offered a position as a frontier brain, and he's still ten as of the new anime... And it's Spring.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 6, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Yes.
> 
> He traveled over five regions by foot, got in the top percentage in many of their pokemon tourneys, was offered a position as a frontier brain, and he's still ten as of the new anime... And it's Spring.



It's summer actually, Deerling is in it's summer form


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 6, 2012)

Really? Shadow of Zerkom had Deerling in their Spring form.

EDIT: When he's right, he's right. It's now Summer.

Passage of Time in the Pokemon anime? Seriously? So... Maybe Ash will no longer be 10...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mi6tGfFjlCs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 10, 2013)

Though I no longer watch anime, I do check up what's going on (don't why, maybe cuz I grew up with the anime). I'm actually surprised that Ash lost the Unova League. Sarcasm  this is why I completely gave up on the anime.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 10, 2013)

And just in time for Generation VI too! Oh joy...you know the formula, Ash dumps his Pokemon, dumps the old traveling companions for new ones...etc.


----------



## Weather (Jan 10, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Though I no longer watch anime, I do check up what's going on (don't why, maybe cuz I grew up with the anime). I'm actually surprised that Ash lost the Unova League. Sarcasm  this is why I completely gave up on the anime.



It was more of a combination of lolwriters and Ash is an idiot.

Ash is an idiot: Kotetsu used 5 Pokemon, Ash used 6... Kotetsu won.

lolwriters: Riolu getting plot power by evolving into Lucario, Pikachu would have won otherwise.

Then again Ash would have lost to Virgil anyway.... Eevee team for the win.


----------



## RPG Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

Wait, wait, wait, wait, Unova League already happened and Ash lost again?! Yeah, I don't think I'll even bother checking up on the Anime from here on out.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 10, 2013)

And coming off of something like the Sinnoh League makes the whole thing look pretty lame...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 10, 2013)

ash losing the league? what a surprise



the only thing I can remember him winning is the orange island stuff.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmgGqrJK0Es[/YOUTUBE]

He actually got a lower ranking this time than he did in Sinnoh as well. Lol


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 11, 2013)

I wonder if they'll adapt Black/White 2's PWT for the anime. 

Mmmmaybe we'll finally see Ash stop dicking about and pull out his heavy hitters for such a serious event?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 11, 2013)

It's a real shame. Ideally I would hope they can this series and release one that is based largely on Pokemon Special mixed with some elements ot Electric Tale of Pikachu.

Never gonna happen though.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 11, 2013)

^One can dream though.

An animation of the pokemon special manga would be a godsend.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 11, 2013)

Everything seems to be getting Rebooted these days, except the one ting that needs it: the Pokemon anime.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 12, 2013)

I can only lol at this. Now he go's to the next region and gets a friend that can cook (Silan may stay and be the new reoccurring Brock), as well as ether a new fanservice jailbait or an old one.

They've really fucked up. Sinnoh Ash was too clever and too much of a pro to believably lose most of the fights after all the battles he already had. So they troll him at the end of the Sinnoh league (lol random trainer with no back story with legendarys ), then decide in the next season to lower his intellect so his losses would seem less trolled. Look how that turned out.


----------



## Weather (Jan 12, 2013)

I can only say...

Ash... WHY THE HELL YOU BROUGHT OSHAWOTT AND UNFENZANT?!

Krookodile could have smashed Hydreigon... which pretty much would have made him win the rest easily as Pikachu and Pignite (Kudos to this guy btw) proven.


----------



## Xehvary (Jan 12, 2013)

What do I think about ash? Well I can give you an essay so I'll make it short: He sucks.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2013)

Merry said:


> the only thing I can remember him winning is the orange island stuff.


Battle Frontier.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 12, 2013)

Masurao said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmgGqrJK0Es[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> He actually got a lower ranking this time than he did in Sinnoh as well. Lol


Yeah, Sinnoh League Ash was pro. Brought back his veterans, made it the semifinals, came up with some pretty cool & quick witted techniques...

This league just ain't the same 

But _man_ that animation is great...


----------



## Brickhunt (Jan 12, 2013)

Ash is a victim of a horrible franchise management. The production staff that is more interested in promoting Pok?mon products than make a story and a bunch of writers who are not slightly interested on making a good story out of it, despite the fact that even merchandise driven shows can, when the writers actually give an actual damn, an actual interesting story without compromising the merchandising aspect. (See: The Digimon anime series and the Transformers cartoons)

They tied Pikachu as THE Mascot of the franchise. Since it's tied to Ash, they keep him in order to keep Pikachu. So fuck continuity, let's keep messing with Ash's character development and keep creating a continuity snarl, so that they can write the stories they want.

To be fair, I think they do care about making stories. They just don't give a shit about about giving closure to Ash's overall myth arc, that is to have him become a Pok?mon master. More or less like Spider-man and american comic book characters. They prefer to write shorter stories inside Ash's journey. Looks like the writers are willing to give Episode N better treatment than the league. But after it's done they'll go back to status quo.

The best hope the anime has to end Ash story is for the franchise lose popularity and force the production to end. Or a executive mandate asking to end Ash story and switch to another character. Don't have much hope on this one.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 12, 2013)

Its a shame too, as Pachirisu, Plusle, Minun, and Emolga all had/have immense mascot value: all Nintendo would have to do is put one of these (or for Plusle and Minumn, the duo) in the forefront, boot up a new series with a new trainer sporting the mascot, and bam, whole new mascot for younger generations. 

But then I suppose they thought it was wiser to go with the sure bet.


----------



## Mio (Jan 12, 2013)

Why change a winning formula?

Though...

[YOUTUBE]kBdp_dLEdqU[/YOUTUBE]

If only.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 12, 2013)

That was a great trailer, but it'd feel a bit dull if it were a full series to me...

At least, dull in comparison to something like the Adventures manga, which has all the livelihood, charm, and comedy of the anime with better storytelling.

Whereas the trailer had more of a cool and serious tone to it

*shrug*


----------



## DedValve (Jan 12, 2013)

I stopped watching after Thunder Armor. That was just unforgivable. 

i tried it ingame and it faild miserably.

9 minutes in

[YOUTUBE]dmd7BNUznEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Solar (Jan 13, 2013)

Blue Bomber said:


> I miss mentor Ash. Seriously, Sinnoh Ash was a boss.



Yeah, I liked him better in Sinnoh. I'd watch the show again if they could make him more like that.

Anyway, I'm quite certain that Pokemon Special isn't even the most poplar Pokemon manga in Japan. It's the other one that was referenced to in the anime if I recall correctly. So yeah, if they're going to animate one, it'll probably be that one.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 13, 2013)

Ash(pre diamond and pearl)is my childhood. I love him.

Ash post diamond and pearl is dead to me


----------



## Geisha (Jan 27, 2013)

His game and manga counterpart (Red) is so much more badass than Ash can ever hope to be. Honestly cannot see Ash on a mountain, isolated for god knows how long. 


*Spoiler*: _I mean_ 




This 


versus 

This


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 27, 2013)

I stop watching after they replace the old voice actor for ash.


----------



## mhasemore (Feb 1, 2013)

I detest him now. I mean, he does so many stupid things that all the pokemon game players would condemn. Leaving behind a Gible, forgetting that fighting does not affect ghost, never keeping useful pokemon, staying the same age... (lol) the list goes on. If I met Ash in real life, the first thing I would do is strangle his scrawny 10-year old neck.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 10, 2013)

No matter what kind of stupid things he keeps doing, I can't do anything but love him. 

But wai Ash. Wai.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Thor (Mar 10, 2013)

Lmao. Charizard got retconned out???


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 10, 2013)

No, he still has it.


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 10, 2013)

I like Ash and I liked all the development his character got up to a certain point but now I think it is time for him to go.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


>



 Get the fuck out of here pokedex a charmander.


----------



## Solar (Mar 10, 2013)

Charmander are rare in Unova.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 10, 2013)

He still good enough with Charizard to the point he was clearly in control battling Iris and her Dragonite.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVtehydaUoI[/YOUTUBE]

Her strongest Pokemon's strongest move did absolutely nothing to his Charizard.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 10, 2013)

Charizard is pretty much Ash's best Pok?mon, I think.


----------



## Solar (Mar 10, 2013)

Pikachu is his best. Charizard is the nostalgic Pokemon which is why it gets more memorable battles than Pikachu who is in every episode.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 10, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *scanning Charmander gif*



At least he still knew what Charmander was...given he said it's name before he scanned it. His Charizard came back in the same episode and battled Iris' Dragonite in the video above, so scanning Charmander was blatantly for the audeince.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 10, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Charizard is pretty much Ash's best Pok?mon, I think.



Pikachu SHOULD be his best, but when a Pokemon would could take out a Latios loses to random new trainers and Pokemon, you know there is some serious problems in the Pokemon formula.

Also he nees to start using Thunder again.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Pikachu SHOULD be his best, but when a Pokemon would could take out a Latios loses to random new trainers and Pokemon, you know there is some serious problems in the Pokemon formula.
> 
> Also he nees to start using Thunder again.


This is why I said Charizard instead of Pikachu, Pikachu's level gets 'reset' at the start of each new series.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Charizard should be Ash's strongest pokemon, the pokemon trains everyday in a valley full of other Charizards and consistently fights high leveled pokemons when he does show up.


----------



## Solar (Mar 11, 2013)

Pikachu's leave competition is better than Charizard's. I'm sure the Latios battle is better than what Charizard has done as well.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 11, 2013)

Charizard did pretty well against a Unknown created Entei during the beginning of its training, it also defeated a Articuno. If it counts for anything, it did much better against Mewtwo's clones then the other starter pokemon.


----------



## Solar (Mar 11, 2013)

It held its own but it wasn't in any type of position to win really. Though I'll give you the Articuno battle but it's debatable whether Latios is stronger or not. I won't touch M1 battles of course.


----------



## RWB (Mar 12, 2013)

Masurao said:


> He still good enough with Charizard to the point he was clearly in control battling Iris and her Dragonite.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVtehydaUoI[/YOUTUBE]




...Except it was an even fight up until he unveiled his new move(that Ash somehow knew it had).

Oh, and also, Charizard outspeeding Dragonite? Using _Dragon Tail_? When just a minute ago, their speed was roughly equal? *REALLY?*

Yeah, BS end blow.

Oh, and Ash's croc did as well against her Dragonite, if not better, so it's not THAT impressive. Or, I suppose, that just speaks for Krookodile's status as Ash's Unova powerhouse.




Masurao said:


> Her strongest Pokemon's strongest move did absolutely nothing to his Charizard.



Because you know, attack collision/parry? 


Either way, the one mon on Ash's team with the most consistent "powerhouse" label is Snorlax. It has never gone down before defeating at least one mon, unlike Zard.


Also, Iris' Dragonite really only has two impressive victories, and one of them were utter BS(the Georgia fight), and the other one bordered on BS too(Dawn fight).





As for the power of the Articuno:

Ash fought another trainer with mons that outpowered Articuno in the damage department- Brandon. His Dusclops dealt with Charizard in a lot less attacks than Arti scored.
Bulbasaur did great against him, and Pikachu? Took out his legendary. 

Considering Latios status as the second mon of a trainer capable of soloing an entire region using only one mon... It's likely to be stronger than a wild Articuno(which Noland's Arti was).


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 16, 2013)

So Ash does remember his previous adventures and all that.

So why is his skill inconsistent 

Also, Charizard


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 17, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> So why is his skill inconsistent


It's inconsistent because the creators want it to be that way. They said as much in an interview. They want Pokemon to be cyclical so Ash can always relate to a young audience, so his skill level is quite variable and resets every time he enters a new region. What a load of croc.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 17, 2013)

They really need to just introduce a new, young protagonist every region.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 19, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> They really need to just introduce a new, young protagonist every region.


Yes, indeed.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 24, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> It's inconsistent because the creators want it to be that way. They said as much in an interview. They want Pokemon to be cyclical so Ash can always relate to a young audience, so his skill level is quite variable and resets every time he enters a new region. What a load of croc.



It's odd, because that's more or less thrown out the window when they bring back one of his star players from 5 generations ago..Complete with flashbacks to all of his previous achievements 

Besides, when new young players do wind up getting into the games, they may very well ask the same kinds of questions that some of the older fans do.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 24, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> It's odd, because that's more or less thrown out the window when they bring back one of his star players from 5 generations ago..Complete with flashbacks to all of his previous achievements
> 
> Besides, when new young players do wind up getting into the games, they may very well ask the same kinds of questions that some of the older fans do.


Which means the shows' producers are ridiculously condescending, and don't think their audience have functional brains.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

Ash is a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that deserves a disease-ridden prong to be shoved up his ass so he dies of a bleed-out/ infection.

Boy couldn't fuck _one_ of the bitches he was with.

I don't give a _fuck_ that he's ten years old.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 28, 2013)

Sinnoh Ash didn't let anything get in his way.

Unova pretty much took him down.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 28, 2013)

To be fair though. 

The show's demographic and the mangas are different. Added to the the fact the manga also has two consistant writers. Added to another fact that the Anime writers want to start over all the time so newer fans will know.

You do realize the 5 year olds now, don't know anything pass Sinnoh? 

Yes, were old.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 8, 2013)

Still can't get over how crappy his first fight in the Unova league was against trip. Serpirior was dominating the fuck out of Pikachu then out of no where it beats it with one hit with a iron tail+ Eletro ball combo attack (one of which shouldn't even be that effective) that clashed with Serpirior's Dragon tail. Pure bullshit


----------



## DeathScream (May 12, 2013)

the only reason why ash doesnt win its because

well red = Boring Invicible hero(and half pokemon)
Ash = like Red but he looses because of Plot and becuase the writers doesnt want to introduct new protagonists(like hilda the jailbait) because of money and time

ash will always loose on the main canon leagues but never in filler like the orange league(drake's freakin dragonite),  Battle Frontier and this new one in Unova

ash will never bring his ol heavy pokemons from the 1st 3 generations because of the writers, if ash at least went to unova with snorlax, muk and Torterra, he would be raping bithes like red, ethan and ritchie without problem

in fact if you take the other seasons and his journey, he should be at his 15 or 16's


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 13, 2013)

The only ways I see this anime redeeming itself is having Ash catch a legendary or they give us a new protagonist.


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

I like Ash. And I like the progression his character shown up to the point I stopped watching it. But from what I have been hearing, the anime is butchering him right now. I don't really think it would be that difficult to replace Ash at this point. Most of the older viewers, either have stopped watching it so they don't really care or they want a new lead and doubt that the newer viewers have become that attached to him. Honestly, I think a new lead could revitalize the show. Plus they have been treating Ash like a new lead anyway, in each new season since he changes almost all of his Pokemon, gets new traveling companions and acts like a newb at some occasions. Why not change him completely then?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 23, 2013)

From what I hear there was actually a ratings drop during this series/Unova over in Japan (big surprise ), so maybe they'll make some appropriate changes...?


----------



## Aeternus (May 23, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> From what I hear there was actually a ratings drop during this series/Unova over in Japan (big surprise ), so maybe they'll make some appropriate changes...?



Really? Now that's interesting. And who knows. Maybe the old Ash might be coming back in the future.


----------



## Blunt (May 23, 2013)

I want to know his secret for eternal youth.


----------



## Axl Low (May 23, 2013)

he released lugia after he caught it and had his memory wiped for the unova season
gtfo


----------



## Vermin (May 23, 2013)

i liked him better in the old series

not much surprise at unova getting dropped ratings


----------



## DeathScream (May 24, 2013)

everyone expected Hilda, Hilbert or Rosa in this season, or at least a timeskip, since most characters from Gen 1 and 3 are in their 18's, while gen 2 and IV are in their 16's

and older and veteran ash would be great for a new cast(thus there's ritchie the "proto red")

but then they decided to reboot again and put iris and cilan as trainers instead of Gym leaders


----------



## Shota (May 24, 2013)

i'll be honest, ash was really amusing in the first few seasons but as time went on i felt like they just made him really flat and boring?

just 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeathScream (May 25, 2013)

lets see here

it is time to shit some rules about the anime's timeline using the game's timeline(since ash and may were supposed to start their journey in the same day with 1 year of difference)

in fact how the producers could have used this without fanrage

1st to 3rd season(10 years old ash, 10 years old gary, 10 years old misty, 15 years old brock)
*Indigo league(including Mewtwo), Orange Islands(The lugia incident) and johto day 1
*Gary and Ash were defeated by Red's Clone(Ritchie) in the finals

3rd season to 5th season(11 years old Ash, Gary and misty, 16 years old brock)
*Ash and Gary losses the Silver Conference and Celebi's goes apeshit (10 months)
*Ash meets Giovanni and defeats him with the help of mewtwo.

[2 months Timeskip: Ash descides to train in hoenn but buring the jouney pikachu gets sick, Gary decides to follow his uncle's steps and he goes to sinnoh to learn more about pokemon.]

6th to 9th season(12 years old ash and 17 years old Brock, 10 years old may)
*Ash heads to hoenn to heal pikachu, where he meets may and max and few days later he meets up again with brock
*May becomes the vice Champion of Hoenn's Grand Contest and Ash is Vice champion in Hoenn's Ever Grande Conference
*Ash and Brock heads back to Kanto(now followed by May and Max)
*Ash learns About the Battle Frontier while May decides to become the1st champion of Kanto's Grand Festival
*Ash learns about Sinnoh from Gary
*Ash defeats Brandon and becomes the champion of Kanto's Battle Frontier
*May wins Kanto's Grand Festival and became famous
*May and Max goes to johto, Brock heads back to Pewter
(1 year max)


10th to 13th season(10 years old Dawn,13 years old ash, paul and gary, 18 years old brock)
*Ash, Brock and Gary heads to Sinnon to learn more about pokemon, during their journey ash and brock meets Dawn who become their teammate and then Paul(ash's new rival)
*Dawn meets Zoey(her rival)
*Dawn and Jessie's Losses the Sinnoh Grand Festival
*Ash and Paul Losses the Lily of the Valley Conference(seriously... Tobias is the most retarded concept, the guy has 6 legenday or high tier pokemons, its ridiculous even for Red)
*Dawn decides to remain in Sinnoh, Brock decides to train to become a Pok?mon Doctor while Ash renews his vow to become a Pok?mon Master.
(1 and half year of journey)

and then we have the 6 years timeskip from gen DP to BW

14th season(20 years old ash, 17 years old Dawn)
*After 6 years of training around kanto and johto, Ash decides to train in Unova


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 3, 2013)

Ash is a likeable guy, but his choices make me want to punch him in the face 

i think we can all agree that he needs to rethink just handing away his best pokemon


----------



## Smiley OP (Jun 7, 2013)

So next week will be the one with the butterfree.
But...oh wait it turns out is just a wild caterpie that he is helping evolving.
Kicking the fans much
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYrSpBORIg4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 7, 2013)

Ash reached his peak in the Diamond series.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 16, 2013)

Ash needs to get some of his old pokemon together and steamroll the competition for once. 

What i think of Ash?

Use to be gangsta not anymore.


----------

